# Nor.Cal/Bay Area "all" 5 series meet, July 31



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Go here to register: www.bigfootdesigns.com/

Please sound off if you've registered. :thumbup:

(Jon or any other moderator's, can you please sticky this until 31st of July?)

Thanks,


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Keith said:


> (Jon or any other moderator's, can you please sticky this until the 31st of July?)


Will do, bud! Btw, didya git yer nu tyres??


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Will do, bud! Btw, didya git yer nu tyres??


Sure did buuuuudy.
I went with the T1-S instead of the Proxes 4 and man are these tires awesome.
They stick to the ground and are "very" quiet (so far at least) than those Yoke AVS ES 100's.
Thanks again to you and everyone at the Bimmerfest gang.
I ordered the Bimmerfest video on the 2nd of July and am "patiently" (cough cough) waiting for it to arrive. I'm getting a little antsy.

Thanks for the sticky Jon and have a great summer on that "new" board. :thumbup:


----------

